# [risolto]Kde non si emerge

## owen999

Sono un novello di Gentoo, sto provando ad installarlo su Virtual Machine sotto Win2000.

Tutto ok, fino ad Xorg-X11.

Dopodichè ho provato ad installare KDE, ma con emerge tenta di caricare pacchetti da internet, ma non ci riesce e non posso connettermi perchè non posso configurare l'ADSL su Win2000 e di conseguenza VM non vede il modem, ho provato a scaricare i pacchetti di KDE dal sito SNT FTP Service. Ma quando vado per fare ./configure ad un  certo punto mi dice QT ERROR (QT>=3.2) LIBRARY NOT FOUND. Ho installato QT 3.2, e successivamente 3.1.Niente.  :Crying or Very sad: 

C'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare, non so come si può emergere solo determinate cose. Gentoo è la 2004.2, quel CD che era con Linux&C.

Grazie.Last edited by owen999 on Wed Nov 10, 2004 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma perche' non scarichi i sorgenti kde sa un mirror gentoo e non li metti in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi dai un emerge kde invece di fare la procedura  a mano

----------

## owen999

Per sorgenti intendi i tarball?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *owen999 wrote:*   

> Per sorgenti intendi i tarball?

 

Si quelli che trovi su qualsiasi mirror gentoo

----------

## owen999

Questa sera provo e poi ti so dire. 

Grazie mille!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un mirror abbastanza veloce lo trovi qui http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/

----------

## motaboy

Per quell'errore delle qt: hai installato le glibc-2.3.4-2001006 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Per quell'errore delle qt: hai installato le glibc-2.3.4-2001006 ?

 

Molto probabilmente si perche' il cd che c'era in linux&Co era la ~x86

----------

## owen999

Non so se ho installato glib, io ho fatto un'installazione standard, come da manuale, dove ho emerso GENTOO-SOURCES, GENKERNEL, ho soltanto aggiunto SYSLOG-NG, VIXIE-CRON e XORG-X11 configurato e provato.

----------

## motaboy

posta l'output di "emerge info", grassie.

----------

## owen999

Devo farlo questa sera, ora sono al lavoro dove non ho Gentoo.

Appena ho fatto vi so dire.Grazie intanto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## owen999

Comunque qt  si installa, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa nell' installazione, che però è stata fatta come da file INSTALL di qt. Comunque proverò tutto quello che mi avete suggerito questa sera.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Molto probabilmente si perche' il cd che c'era in linux&Co era la ~x86

 

No, quello era in LXP.... Linux&C aveva una normale universal 2004.2 (non ho provato...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No, quello era in LXP.... Linux&C aveva una normale universal 2004.2 (non ho provato...)

 

Vero mi sono confuso

----------

## owen999

Sono tornato...

Ho provato a mettere kdebase in /usr/portage/distfiles come mi aveva detto fedeliallalinea, ma niente ancora.

Adesso seguo il link, mi scarico glibc e l'installo manualmente, poi vi saprò dire.

Ma...

Devo poi recompilare anche qt?

----------

## randomaze

 *owen999 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mettere kdebase in /usr/portage/distfiles come mi aveva detto fedeliallalinea, ma niente ancora.
> 
> Adesso seguo il link, mi scarico glibc e l'installo manualmente, poi vi saprò dire.

 

Hai già dato un occhiata alla guida per l'installazione alternativa?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml#doc_chap4

Anche se hai già installato c'é la parte relativa allottenere l'elenco dei download che potrebbe interessarti  :Wink: 

----------

## owen999

Una cosa che ho trovato e provato ieri è:

```
 emerge --nodeps kdebase
```

Ma mi dava comunque un errore su qt.

Ho provato ad installare glibc ma voleva scaricare da internet, ho provato allora a scaricare una versione di glibc e scompattarla manualmente, ma ho avuto numerosi problemi perchè mi diceva che dovevo eseguire ./configure da un'altra directory, fatto anche quello, quando sono andato per dare il make mi diceva che non c'erano oggetti necessari (include).

Una cosa che posso provare è anche di scaricare la glibc che richiede l'emerge e metterla nella dir distfiles?

----------

## randomaze

 *owen999 wrote:*   

> Ho provato ad installare glibc ma voleva scaricare da internet, ho provato allora a scaricare una versione di glibc e scompattarla manualmente, ma ho avuto numerosi problemi perchè mi diceva che dovevo eseguire ./configure da un'altra directory, fatto anche quello, quando sono andato per dare il make mi diceva che non c'erano oggetti necessari (include).

 

Se fai una cosa del genere incasini gentoo che non saprà quali glibc hai installato.

IMHO ti mancano numerosi files, allora devi generare la lista degli aggiornamenti con:

```
emerge -fp kdebase 2> mykdebase.list
```

e poi scaricare (da un'altra macchina) quello che viene indicato nel file mykdebase.list

----------

## owen999

Probabilmente la cosa più logica ora sarebbe reinstallare tutto e poi, in base a quello che devo scaricare,  andare a prendere i vari distfiles.

Io posso anche fare:

-Installo gentoo come da manuale

-Scarico da internet (con un' altra macchina i vari distfiles che mi servono per kde)

-Li metto in /usr/portage/distfiles

-emergo kdebase

----------

## randomaze

 *owen999 wrote:*   

> -Installo gentoo come da manuale

 

Se non hai installato manualmente ulla ma solo copiato cose nella distfiles puoi anche evitare questo passaggio e passare direttamente a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Scarico da internet (con un' altra macchina i vari distfiles che mi servono per kde)
> 
> -Li metto in /usr/portage/distfiles
> ...

 

----------

## owen999

Purtroppo ho installato glib(perchè mi sono sbagliato e pensavo fosse glibc),e qt manualmente, quindi devo!  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *owen999 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo ho installato glib(perchè mi sono sbagliato e pensavo fosse glibc),e qt manualmente, quindi devo! 

 

Allora segui il link che ti ho dato... oltre a guardare il manuale "normale"  :Wink: 

----------

## owen999

Grazie mille.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## owen999

Ho finalmente emerso KDE, sono ancora in fase di emerge, ma ormai mi sta emergendo KdeLibs.

Ho seguito i seguenti passi:

-Installato normalmente da LiveCD

-Emerge gentoolkit per vedere quali pkgs avevo e c'erano già le glibc

-Ho ottenuto la lista dei download da effettuare con 

       emerge -fp kdebase 2> mialista.list

-Copiati in /usr/portage/distfiles/

-emerge kdebase

Grazie a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

